# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A mund të luftohen me ligj lajmet e rreme?

## Neteorm

Raphaël Hadas-Lebel

PARIS  Si mund ta luftojnë shoqëritë prurjen e informacionit të rremë, shpesh herë të fabrikuar, që vërshon nëpër internet dhe përmes mediave sociale, duke ndotur debatet politike pothuaj kudo?

Kjo pyetje ka munduar mbrojtësit e demokracisë, të paktën që nga zgjedhjet presidenciale të vitit 2016 në SHBA. Dhe në një konferencë shtypi jashtë Pallatit presidencial këtë muaj, presidenti i Francës Emmanuel Macron, ofroi përgjigjen e tij.

Qëllimi i Macronit, me sa duket, është që të frenojë me ligj lajmet e rreme. Ai po premton që, deri në fund të vitit, do të prezantojë një projekt-ligj për të ndëshkuar ata që përhapin disinformim gjatë periudhave zgjedhore.

Por Franca e ka tashmë një ligj represiv, i cili ndalon botimin dhe transmetimin e disinformimit, me qëllime të këqia. Sipas Nenit 27 të të famshmit Ligj të Shtypit të vitit 1881, përhapja e informacioneve false me cilindo mjet, është e ndëshkueshme me një gjobë deri 45000 Euro, me monedhën e sotme.

Megjithatë, Ligji i Shtypit gjen zbatim vetëm për informacione që kanë prishur paqen publike, gjë që është shumë e vështirë të përcaktohet, jo më të provohet. Një tjetër ligj, pjesë e kodit elektoral, parashikon ndëshkimin me një vit burg dhe një gjobë prej 15 mijë Euro, për cilindo që përdor informacion të rremë apo manovra të tjera mashtruese, për të vjedhur vota. Por kjo masë vlen kryesisht për rastet e mashtrimeve elektorale.

Kështu që, sfida e Macronit është të përgatisë legjislacion për epokën digjitale. Ndonëse nuk tha ekzaktësisht këtë gjë në fjalimin e tij të fundit, Macroni po vë në shënjestër llojin e ndërhyrjeve të rusëve, që luajtën një rol të njohur tashmë në zgjedhjet presidenciale të 2016 në SHBA, por edhe që kërcënuan fushatën e tij presidenciale pranverën e vitit që kaloi.

Por Macroni po sheh edhe përtej Rusisë. Objektivi i tij më i gjerë është që të mbrojë institucionet demokratike, kundër cilitdo regjim që mbron atë që ai e quan joliberalizmi politik, si përshembull qeveritë e udhëhequra nga Presidenti Erdogan në Turqi, Kryeministri Viktor Orban në Hungari, apo partia Ligj dhe Drejtësi në Poloni.

Shtegu i parë që po eksploron Macroni ka të bëjë me transparencën. Platformat digjitale me siguri do u nënshtrohen standarteve më të larta të transparencës për të gjithë përmbajtjen e sponsorizuar, jo thjesht të zbulojnë identitetin e atyre që reklamojnë, por edhe të kufizojnë sasinë e parave të shpenzuar për mesazhet e tyre. Së dyti, Macron do të përpiqet të vendosë procedura përmbledhëse në të cilat gjykatësit mund të urdhërojnë që përmbajtje të caktuara të fshihen, apo që faqe interneti të eleminohen nga motorrët e kërkimit, ose edhe të bllokohen krejt.

Franca nuk është vendi i parë që përpiqet të ndërtojë legjislacion kundër lajmeve të rreme. Në prag të zgjedhjeve federale në Gjermani shtatorin e kaluar, parlamenti gjerman miratoi një ligj të njohur si NetzDG, i cili hyri në fuqi në 1 janar 2018. Ligji u kërkon rrjeteve sociale si Facebook, Twitter dhe Youtube që të fshijnë të gjithë përmbajtjen e paligjshme të përdoruesve  që përfshin gjuhën e urrejtjes, përveç disinformimit  brenda 24-orëve, ose të përballen me një gjobë prej 50 milion Euro. Qeveria italiane, përpara zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme që mbahen në mars, ka propozuar gjithashtu një ligj kundër lajmeve të rreme.

Nuk është çudi që legjislacioni i propozuar prej Macronit ka provokuar kritika, jo vetëm nga Marine Le Pen dhe partia e saj e Frontit Nacional, por edhe nga ekstremi i majtë. Kritikët e Macronit kanë kërkuar ndihmën e ekspertëve ligjorë, të cilët argumentojnë se ligjet ekzistues janë të mjaftueshëm për të frenuar lajmet e rreme.

Megjithatë, këta ekspertë nuk kanë arritur të rrokin masën në të cilën teknologjitë e reja, sidomos mediat sociale, mundësojnë keqbërjen. Ata që kërkojnë të përhapin disinformim dhe teori konspirative, tanë kanë më shumë mundësi se kurrë për ta bërë këtë. Nevoja për masa të reja, për të garantuar përmbajtje transparente dhe të saktë online, duhet të jetë e qartë.

Sërish, procedura e re gjyqësore që parashikon Maconi do të duhet të ekzaminohet me kujdes. A duhet që një gjykatës të ketë kompetencën të vendosë menjëherë, se çfarë është e vërtetë dhe çfarë është e rremë, dhe më pas të vendosë gjoba? Në fund të fundit, lajmi i rremë mund të marrë shumë forma, dhe ndonjëherë ai përhapet pa ndonjë qëllim të keq, për të manipuluar vota apo shtrembëruar rezultate zgjedhjesh.

Një ndërlikim i dytë është çështja e shumëdebatuar e neutralitetit të rrjetit. Supozohet që ligji do të duhet të kontrollojë disinformimin e në të njëjtën kohë të garantojë se ofruesit e internetit (ISP), të trajtojnë njësoj të gjithë përmbajtjen online.

Veç kësaj, mbetet për tu parë se si Macroni do të adresojë rrjetet sociale dhe aktorët online që ndodhen jashtë vendit, dhe mbi të cilët autoritetet franceze nuk kanë juridiksion.

Asnjë person i arsyeshëm nuk dyshon që Macroni dëshiron të fusë censurën. Por ligji që ai propozon duhet të përfshijë masa mbrojtëse. Për momentin, është premtues fakti që ligji do të zbatohet vetëm për periudha parazgjedhore  një moment delikat ky, në jetën publike të një demokracie.

Në çdo rast, legjislacioni i propozuar prej Macronit do të jetë thjesht një prej mjeteve në luftën kundër disinformimit. Fuqizimi i publikut për të përmirësuar edukimin mediatik, dhe klasifikime të reja për platformat e mediave sociale si botues me përgjegjësi editoriale, mundet gjithashtu të dëmtojë fushatat e disinformimit.

Në fund të fundit, vërshimi i lajmeve të rreme është një sfidë globale, që do të kërkojë një zgjidhje globale. Në këtë drejtim, vendimi i Komisionit Europian për të mbledhur një grup ekspertësh, që të udhëheqin një konsultim publik në lidhje me këtë problem, duhet mirëpritur. Shpresojmë që procesi të rezultojë në një seri rekomandimesh për rrugën më të mirë për të ecur përpara.

Por deri atëherë, propozimet e debatueshëm të Macronit  që të themi të drejtën 79% e francezëve i mbështesin, sipas sondazheve  të paktën do të shtyjnë qytetarët që të fillojnë të mendojnë seriozisht në lidhje me një problem, i cili prek vetë themelet e një demokracie perëndimore. Siç e kemi parë në shumë shtete, një votues i disinformuar është armiku i një demokrati.

Bota.al  Marrë me autorizim nga Project Syndicate, 2018. Ripublikimi mund të bëhet vetëm me lejen e Project Syndicate  Can Fake News Be Outlawed?

----------


## jessi1999

Mendoj se eshte gjeja me e mire qe duhet bere duke filluar nga lart e deri posht.

----------


## Harakiri

Idiotesi. Seshte nevoja te jesh largepames te dallosh pasojat e te tilla nismave. Ligj i tille abuzohet nga ata ne pushtet. CNN ka plot lajme te rreme (keqinterpretim flagrant i njeanshem i fakteve) por kurrsesi nuk do doja te heshteshin nga shteti. Ne asnje menyre nuk dua te kontrolloje Babi Qeveria ate qe lexoj. Keqinformimi i disa leshkove te plogesht qe besojne gjithcka nga nje burim eshte cmim qe e paguaj me gjithe qejf per liri te fjales e shtypit.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Eshte praktikisht e pamundur qe media te filtroj me imtesi vertetesine e lajmit. Ndaj media ka nevoje per lirine e informimit, aludimit, analizes, pasqyrimit, duke respektuar kodin deontologjik.

Fake News-in me mire se kushdo tjeter e denon lexuesi, i cili nese nevojitet ka lirine dhe mundesine te informohet nga blogjet e rrjetet sociale duke refuzuar mediat tradicionale si CNN, Le Monde, Washington Post etj..
Lexuesi eshte gjykuesi kryesor i Fake News-it!!!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Lajmet e rreme vetem me ligj mund te luftohen. Po ti detyrosh qeverite me ligj per trasparenc dhe mos mbajte sekreti lajmet e rreme shkojne drejt minimizimit.
Eshte mos trasparenca dhe sekreti qe e krijojne dhe e mbajne ne kembe lajmin e rreme,pa keto lajmi i rreme behet "gossip".

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Media ne rradhe te pare duhet te ruaj etiken, te jete objektive, te mos krijoje marredhenie okulte me politiken, etj etj.. Nese s’i permbahet ketyre parimeve, atehere shteti ka mekanizma qe e parandalon ate. 

Por ka te drejten te ngreje aludime, te cilat jo gjithmone dalin te verteta. Mirepo nese kjo frenohet me ligj si Fake News, atehere shume zbulime mediatike s’do kishin ndodhur kurre!
Eshte shume e holle fija ndarese midis aludimit dhe Fake News-it, ndaj eshte e veshtire ta sanksionosh me ligj..

Ne fund te fundit, nen epoken e internetit ku po lulezojne mediat alternative (blogjet e rrjetet sociale), lexuesi ka mundesine ta sanksionoje me mire se kushdo median qe nuk qemton te verteten...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Edhe per mediat eshte e thjeshte,trasparenc se nga kush dhe si financohen. 

Eshte budallik te mendosh se lajmet e rreme mundet te luftohen duke mbyllur bllogjet a sitet e internetit. Mungesa e informacionit sjell disiformacionin,jo e kunderta. Sa me shume kanale informimi te kete aq me e veshtire eshte qe lajmi i rreme te meret seriozisht ose te meret si i vertete,dhe ka gjithmone me shume mundesi qe dikush ta kontrolloje a te demaskoje si lajm te rreme.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Po pikerisht se ekziston mundesia qe lexuesi ta filtroj lajmin, media automatikisht vete-korrigjohet. Sepse nje media pa lexues kritik eshte e falimentuar..

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Besueshmeria eshte e para dhe per mediat dhe propaganden ne pergjithsi,po humbe besimin ke humbur pothuajse legjimitetin e lajmit.

Po lexoja nje liber per Hebollahun dhe ne kohen e atentatit te kullave binjake televizioni i tyre nxori lajmin sikur atentatin e kullave e kishin organizuar cia dhe ebrenjte,sepse sipas tv te Hezbollahut  ebrenjte ishin lajmeruar perpara se te ndodhte atentati dhe per kete nuk kishte asnje te vdekur nga ebrenjte,gje qe nuk ishte e vertete. Lajmi mori dhene,u perhap ne gjithe boten dhe TV Hezbollahut u be media e rendesishme per kohen dhe sidomos per boten arabe. Por kur shkuan edhe i pyeten,mbas shume insistimesh; nga e keni gjetur kete lajm,thane qe e kemi mare nga nje gazete Jordaneze. Pyeten gazeten Jordaneze dhe gazeta e mohoj te kishte dhene nje lajm te tille. U duk si fitore e Hebollahut a fitore e momentin por kur doli si genjeshter u ""penduan" qe kishin dhene nje lajm te tille. I doli propagand e gabuar.

----------

